# Images won't hotlink from my domain



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

For some reason this site will not display pictures I hotlink from my domain. They display when hotlinked at other places, but not here. I called GoDaddy and the issue is with this site. Is there asetting. I hotlinked an image from another one of my domains that worked. It is hosted by Lunar Pages, but I am closing it down on the 15th. I installed an image hosting site and I was going to let members here use it free to hotling. The lest site is up. http://www.jmckissack.com/gallery
If you can get it to hotlinked any of those test images I would appreciate it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've passed your concerns to the Administrators of the forum though it may be a while before there is a response. :roll:

You can post images using the Upload Attachment feature on C-F which is in Full Editor mode and is located in the blue section below this dialogue box.


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Admin got back to me and said that you would need to use a HTTPS domain in order to hotlink to C-F since the forum is using HTTPS.


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

OK, I will look into that.
Thank you! =D>


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I just checked. It is $80 per year.  
I can't justify that. I have other things I want to buy.


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I found a free SSL Certificate site.
Here is a test


----------

